# Eyes burning - Weekend



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Had some good times with friends and family this weekend but still struggled at times.

Friday - Felt an overwhelming fog in my head as the weekend started, i drove to the hockey game after work to meet by brother who was visiting from out of town and his friend. I would normally be very excited about this kind of activity, but i just an overwhelming fog of sadness. As i pulled into the parking lot, i felt this voice telling me to let it go and i just broke down into tears....very powerful moment for me. I did not realize how much pain i was actually in, I am the type that will push and push despite my unhappiness for others and i felt as if it had finally caught up with me.

As i left the parking lot my mind and perception felt much clearer...i was still foggy for most of the night but i felt like some of the fog had gone away and i was able to have a good time!!

Saturday morning the weather here was beautiful, went for a long run with the shirt off hoping to soak up the rays!!! Afterwards i attended a wedding, still foggy at times and intrusive thoughts were here and there but for the most part i enjoyed the day. Spent the night by a camp fire discussing things and laughing with friends and family....it was a very fun and positive time, but as usual my DP/DR and strange thoughts and feelings that come with it were there.

I was very tired by the end of the day, and very much looked forward to sleeping...unfortunately i woke up at 2 AM in the strangest state of mind...i remember staring at my night stand as i was trying to wake up in a complete disconnect from this world, i was in a trance....it lasted for a few seconds and was VERY TERRIFYING but i recovered went and used the bathroom and fell right back asleep.

Went to Church this morning, thoughts were at a minimal throughout the service but for some reason afterwards they picked up very intensely as i drove with my friend to go eat lunch....for some reason car rides make me uneasy, they just don't feel natural and i analyze the situation way too much....i'm amazed at how scary reality can be when you break it down at what feels like a microscopic level. As we enjoyed lunch and i began to vent about my problems i felt more and more comfortable with everything...this evening i feel very good but the strange thoughts and feelings come back sporadically.

One other things...does anyone else feel their eyes burning from DP/DR?? It may just be the allergies here, but my eyes have been burning alot lately.


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes I ave noticed that ... I never used sunglasses before !

It is amazing how much people who experience DP/DR seem to have in common , analytic , pleasant with people , anxious lol ...

A little advice I can give : When for example you are at a lunch with your friends , you are having fun etc and suddenly you think about DP/DR and you feel this sadness , let it go , cry a little if you want , but don't be in despair because you know that it is going to fade away . You know IT deep inside of you .

Let the thoughts flow . Don't think : oh my God , I feel so detached . Embrace it ! ACCEPT IT TOTALLY ! Say strongly to yourself but with serenity and love : whatever , I will not avoid myself to be happy because of these feelings !

It works . Then , each of us has his/her own techniques : to me , it is prayer , it calm me down , it brings me so much peace .

Imagine that your body is a temple , a receptacle of Love and Peace .

" Ask and you will receive " .

I love you  <3 .


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for the kind words Morgane.N!!!

Letting to go to cry in front of people is much easier said than done!!

Woke up at 2 AM and my mind simply did not want to sleep, it was an absolute struggle for me....felt myself actually causing the DP, extreme worry and anxiety would lead me to a place where life felt foreign...it is like my mind was drifting between reality and the fantasy world of DP


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

( Sorry , I meant crying but not in front of people lol )

Yes I know what you feel and I was afraid to lose my mind during these moments, but do not worry it is only anxiety , you will not lose your mind or something  .

When you feel like you can't sleep and weird , like your mind is racing ( in my case , I had the impression that my soul was going to get out of my body , I had " visions " , feel disoriented , afraid ) , get up of the bed , and for example , go to relax in front of TV  . That helps me  . Even if it is 3 am , watch TV or read for one or two hour and you will feel really relaxed  .

*Drink a cup of warm milk , it increases serotonin and helps to regulate your sleep  . *It is really comforting .

You are not alone  <3 .


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the inspirational and kind words Morgane. The longer i deal with this disorder, the more i feel as if it is my mind trying to let go of repressed emotions...i was very anxious this morning at work around lunch time.

As I ate my lunch I just felt this overwhelming urge to cry...went to my car pulled off into a corner and let it out, my mind was so much clearer the 2nd half of the day....i didn't feel completely normal..and of course several times i had that WHAT IS NORMAL feel like your losing touch with reality feeling but it was a good day for the most part!!!!

The losing your mind for a few seconds is probably the most terrifying thing i have ever experienced, but it helps to know that others such as yourself have experienced this symptom.


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes I felt this impression , I was even thinking about suicide , but now , only one week later , I feel really well , happy and calm . I say happy because I am recovering and I know that I will completely and that I will have a great life  . *You will too . *

And maybe yes , your mind is trying to get rid of repressed emotions , anger , traumas etc ... It will surface if you let your spirit do it .


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

that was great she gave you some great advice love her for it thanks that helped me a lot too i love you too


----------

